# Apple TV



## skinny (May 26, 2010)

How easy is it to connect an outdoor speaker to my apple tv ? I'm wanting to be able to listen to my music whilst outside my back garden. My apple tv is situated in my living room. What equipment would I need ? I've enquired about "AIR TUNES" but apple weren't that helpful?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What are you using for an outdoor speaker and power amp?


----------

